# Burst of Steam effect



## smc (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi, I am in need of advice on how to produce a burst of steam as if water is being poured onto a hot stove. Dry ice and misters will not give the desired effects. Any Suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## derekleffew (Apr 5, 2012)

Cryo Jet | JandM Special Effects (or similar from a number of sources) comes immediately to mind.


----------



## smc (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks, but that's way out of my league. I need small burst. Cheap in cost. But thanks


----------



## avkid (Apr 5, 2012)

Co2 is not that expensive.


----------



## smc (Apr 5, 2012)

I understand that but the equipment to rent/buy would be. Right?


----------



## Morte615 (Apr 5, 2012)

Yeah CO2 would be my first go to, even if you only need a small amount you at least know it's there when you need it. Next I would consider a fog machine. A small 400 Watt fogger would work fine and give you the thin steam effect versus the thick, "can't see through it" effect you get from CO2. Though with a fogger you hope that it will be heated and ready when you are. There are "always ready" foggers but they are expensive and usually pretty big, so depends on budget and why type of set piece this will be in.


----------



## avkid (Apr 5, 2012)

Valves and hoses would run you anywhere from $100 to $500 depending on how complicated you want to go.


----------



## Van (Apr 5, 2012)

Me? I'd simply load a regular fog machine with distilled water and shoot real steam out though piece of copper pipe. Remembering , of course, to establish a safety protocol. The steam comming out of the fogger will be hot enough to scald an actor who is too close. Even at a moderate distance it should be cool enough. By using just distilled water you don't have to worry about the fog hanging around. You should be able to buy a really cheap fog machine from "party city " or a similar retailer if you don't already own one. Oh, if you choose to use a foggerwhich has been in operation already, you will want to clean it out first. Make a 50/50 mix of Distilled water and white vinegar, run at least 1/4 of a liter through your machine. This will make sure you don't get residual fog hanging in the air.


----------



## TEarlywine (Apr 5, 2012)

In my mind this is a big puff of steam that rises up from the stove and dissipates quickly.

Off the top of my head: There's fog/smoke in a can that might give you the compression and effect all in one (although those may hang in the air too long after) ...or possibly fill something like a billows with dry ice fog and then compress soon after to produce a big puff all at once?

Cheap, Easy, Good... you may only pick 2


----------



## smc (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks, sounds good


----------



## smc (Apr 5, 2012)

Truly appreciate all the assistance. Am learning of items I never knew existed.


----------



## mozsey (Apr 5, 2012)

I was a part of the Oklahoma! Project at the 5th Avenue Theatre in Seattle. It was basically kids do Oklahoma! with the professional set and tech. They used a big CO2 fire extinguisher as their steam effect.


----------



## MPowers (Apr 5, 2012)

Investigate paint ball hardware. Paint ball weapons are CO2 powered. You can get the small one shot CO2 capsules that are about 3/4" dia x 3-4 inches long for about $1 each the last time I used them for an FX gag. Also go to some of the Confetti FX dealers and the have hand held confetti shooters that use the small tanks. I once did a small fake cannon in a hairdo decoration that the actress fired during a curtain call. In your case, no confetti, just the sudden release of CO2 into the air. 

All just suggestions on where to search for ideas.


----------



## smc (Apr 5, 2012)

Lots of great avenues to pursue. Thank You


----------



## tyler.martin (Apr 12, 2012)

depending on the size of the hit needed look at air soft co2 canisters, which are 8oz. there are little "guns" that are used for filling bike tires with these cartridges. I believe you can get cartriges all the way from 6oz to 18oz, and the last time I bought some it was a 1.99 for 6. 

I've made some custom confetti/streamer/feather/egg launchers with a tire inflator and some PVC. lots of fun


----------



## Teber (May 25, 2012)

You could be like show choirs and use fire extinguishers, it works kinda well, not for steam tho


----------



## Sean (May 26, 2012)

Van said:


> Me? I'd simply load a regular fog machine with distilled water and shoot real steam out though piece of copper pipe. Remembering , of course, to establish a safety protocol. The steam comming out of the fogger will be hot enough to scald an actor who is too close. Even at a moderate distance it should be cool enough. By using just distilled water you don't have to worry about the fog hanging around. You should be able to buy a really cheap fog machine from "party city " or a similar retailer if you don't already own one. Oh, if you choose to use a foggerwhich has been in operation already, you will want to clean it out first. Make a 50/50 mix of Distilled water and white vinegar, run at least 1/4 of a liter through your machine. This will make sure you don't get residual fog hanging in the air.



If you do this (which WILL work well), you should probably run regular fog fluid into the machine post-show. If you just run water through many foggers and leave it, you run this risk of damaging the machine.

I'd suggest you use a fogger with "Quick" fluid. Several companies make machines and quick dispersing fluid.


----------

